# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  ¿Hay proyecto de modificacion de la ley de aguas?

## Un esquiador

Buenas,

Me ha comentado un agente fluvial que se esta elaborando una nueva modificación de La Ley de Aguas, y me ha dicho que buscara, que está bastante avanzado, pero por internet no encuentro nada,  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

alguien sabe del asunto?

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Hola,

Este sábado pasado también me lo comentaron pero por más que he buscado nada de nada :Confused:

----------


## Salut

En http://www.congreso.es teneis todos los proyectos de ley (= los que impulsa el Gobierno) y todas las proposiciones de ley (= la que impulsan los partidos).

No he visto ningun proyecto de ley que pueda afectar de forma considerable a la Ley de Aguas. Si acaso alguna pequeña modificación por leyes sobre infraestructuras y navegación marítima.

Lo más probable es que aún esté en manos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, sometiéndose a consulta con los agentes sociales. Así que dar con esa información será algo más complicado (busquemos en webs de asociaciones de agricultores o medioambientales).

Imagino que la modificación tendrá algo que ver con los conflictos que están apareciendo con las diferentes CC.AA. sobre la gestión exclusiva de las cuencas intracomunitarias... pero ni idea, vamos  : /

----------


## Salut

Por cierto moderadores, este hilo al subforo de legislación!!!


Añado una noticia algo vieja, pero que seguramente tenga algo que ver:



> *Narbona retira la ley que iba a dar a las autonomías el 49% de la gestión de los ríos
> Medio Ambiente aparca por "falta de tiempo" la reforma legal que anunció en 2005* 
> 
> La reforma de la Ley de Aguas estaba destinada a "serenar" la guerra abierta entre las comunidades por la gestión de los ríos, según anunció en marzo pasado la ministra de Medio Ambiente, Cristina Narbona, cuando hizo público el borrador de la ley que preparaba desde 2005. Ese texto daba a las autonomías y ayuntamientos hasta el 49% de la gestión del agua y creaba una tasa universal por el consumo. Sin embargo, ayer en Santander, Narbona oficializó que la ley se quedará para la próxima legislatura por "falta de tiempo". Esta rectificación coincide con la estrategia marcada por el Gobierno de recuperar competencias autonómicas tras el fiasco de las reformas estatutarias.
> 
> Hace dos años, en agosto de 2005, Narbona anunció a este diario que entre sus prioridades para ese curso político estaba reformar la Ley de Aguas, de 1988. Su intención era dar a las comunidades voz en la gestión del agua (históricamente en manos del Gobierno), crear un gran banco público de agua y una conferencia periódica entre las autonomías para tratar la materia.
> 
> El ministerio envió el borrador a las comunidades en marzo de este año. El proyecto que se queda ahora en suspenso preveía la creación de un consejo supremo en las confederaciones hidrográficas, controlado por el Gobierno, con la mitad más uno de los votos, pero en el cual volverían a tener voz, por primera vez desde 1926, las comunidades.
> 
> ...


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepinac_15/Tes


EDIT: Ampliando...




> *El PP evita valorar la reforma de Ley de Aguas de Zapatero que aplauden los ecologistas*
> 
> Los partidos progresistas y los grupos ecologistas acogen con satisfacción y esperanza el borrador de reforma de la Ley de Aguas que ayer avanzó EL PAÍS, sin embargo el PP evitó pronunciarse sobre su contenido. El presidente de Jóvenes Agricultores ASAJA en Alicante, Eladio Aniorte se mostró crítico y escéptico ante esta reforma que plantea el Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, y con la que se cederá parte del control de los ríos a las autonomías. El borrador establece una tasa por consumo de agua, y el Ejecutivo tendrá el 51% del voto en las confederaciones hidrográficas.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Eladio Aniorte, de Jóvenes Agricultores, aunque no conocía a fondo el contenido de la propuesta, advirtió que "el agua debe ser una decisión del Gobierno central, y no de las autonomías que son nacionalistas y sólo quieren lo suyo". Para el dirigente de ASAJA el Gobierno central debe ser "firme" y el "agua no puede ser competencia de muchos". A su juicio el espíritu de la reforma es "un error" porque da más protagonismo a los gobiernos autonómicos en la gestión de las cuencas. Sin embargo, Carlos Arribas, portavoz de Ecologistas en Acción en Alicante, consideró que "descentralizar la gestión hídrica está bien, siempre y cuando no se pierda la perspectiva global". A su juicio la reforma introduce algunas medidas positivas como es el incremento de la franja de protección de los ríos.


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/Comun...19elpval_3/Tes

Seguiremos investigando!
[quote]

----------


## Salut

Nota de prensa del MMA, de 2006:




> *MODIFICACIÓN DEL TEXTO REFUNDIDO DE LA LEY DE AGUAS*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Asimismo, la modificación del Texto Refundido de la Ley de Aguas ha seguido un intenso proceso participativo y fue aprobada por amplia mayoría en la última reunión de la Comisión Permanente del Consejo Nacional del Agua, celebrada el pasado 10 de octubre.
> 
> En lo que afecta a las aguas subterráneas, esta modificación potencia el papel de las comunidades de usuarios en la gestión del recurso, refuerza la cooperación entre Administraciones y, por primera vez, se regula la recarga de acuíferos.
> 
> En relación con la seguridad de presas y embalses, la nueva normativa permitirá adecuar la legislación a un nuevo modelo de gestión en materia de seguridad basado en la coordinación y la cooperación institucional, la anticipación, la previsión y la determinación clara de responsabilidades.
> ...


http://www.mma.es/secciones/acm/agua...Agua301006.pdf

^^ Seguro que Elena Espinosa se va a cargar muchas de estas propuestas  :Mad:

----------


## Un esquiador

Gracias por la aclaración y la investigación, a mi lo que me han comentado es que van a cambiar la legislación de la navegación en ríos (me lo dijo un guarda de la confederación, al cual le habían pedido que informase de los ríos navegables), pero el asunto es que no encuentro nada de eso,

y lo cierto es que este hilo debe ir en legislación, sí

Saludos

----------


## Salut

Bueno, creo que para el caso lo más indicado sería contactar con asociaciones relacionadas con el uso recreativo de los ríos de tu zona. Seguro que más de una está al tanto, y hasta es probable que a través de alguna federación nacional estén participando en el nuevo proyecto de ley.

Sino, siempre se puede intentar contactar directamente con el CNA:
http://hispagua.cedex.es/institucion...neral&id=10024
_Consejo Nacional del Agua
Paseo de la Castellana, 67. 28046 Madrid (España)
- Teléfono: +34 91 597 70 00_

Por experiencia te digo que esa va a ser la única fase en la que tendrás algún tipo de influencia. Cuando las cosas llegan al Parlamento o a otros ámbitos de planificación (tipo Confederaciones Hidrográficas), las decisiones gordas ya están tomadas.

----------


## Un esquiador

> Bueno, creo que para el caso lo más indicado sería contactar con asociaciones relacionadas con el uso recreativo de los ríos de tu zona. Seguro que más de una está al tanto, y hasta es probable que a través de alguna federación nacional estén participando en el nuevo proyecto de ley.
> 
> Sino, siempre se puede intentar contactar directamente con el CNA:
> http://hispagua.cedex.es/institucion...neral&id=10024
> _Consejo Nacional del Agua
> Paseo de la Castellana, 67. 28046 Madrid (España)
> - Teléfono: +34 91 597 70 00_
> 
> *Por experiencia te digo que esa va a ser la única fase en la que tendrás algún tipo de influencia*. Cuando las cosas llegan al Parlamento o a otros ámbitos de planificación (tipo Confederaciones Hidrográficas), las decisiones gordas ya están tomadas.



Realmente crees que se dejan influir por alguien que no sea "importante"? creo que si no eres una organización de valor no te hacen caso,

De nuevo gracias


Saludos

----------


## Rafa

*Agencia Andaluza del Agua*

*La Ley de Aguas contempla la aprobación de un plan de infraestructuras que completará la depuración en Andalucía y generará 25.000 empleos (03.02.2010)*

*La normativa supone un compromiso para conseguir el buen estado de la calidad de las aguas antes de 2015, como marca la directiva europea*

*Fecha: 03/02/2010*

Desde la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía se ha resaltado la importancia de la puesta en marcha del Plan de Infraestructuras de Depuración para toda la Comunidad Autónoma que se aprobará dos meses después de la entrada en vigor de la nueva Ley de Aguas y que conseguirá completar el mapa de infraestructuras de depuración en toda Andalucía. Esto supondrá la construcción de 300 nuevas plantas depuradoras, gracias a una inversión de alrededor de 1.500 millones de euros, con un empleo asociado de 25.000 puestos de trabajo directos e indirectos. De esta forma, no sólo se cumplirá el principal objetivo marcado por la Directiva Marco de Agua (DMA) antes del año 2015, sino que también se dará un impulso a la creación de empleo en Andalucía. 

El proyecto de Ley de Aguas, que actualmente se tramita en el Parlamento andaluz, obliga al Consejo de Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía a aprobar, en el plazo de dos meses desde su entrada en vigor, un programa de actuaciones de infraestructuras para la consecución de los objetivos de la calidad de las aguas establecidos por la DMA. Este compromiso se reflejará en la construcción de nuevas infraestructuras de depuración en toda Andalucía, para que el agua sea devuelta al medio natural en las mejores condiciones posibles y de este modo conseguir cumplir con la obligación marcada por Europa. 

El proyecto de Ley de Aguas presentado ante el Parlamento, no sólo cumple con los objetivos de la Directiva Marco sino que es absolutamente respetuoso con el ordenamiento estatal, a la vez que lo complementa con las necesidades específicas de la Comunidad Autónoma Andaluza. En este sentido, la normativa andaluza respeta la gestión unificada de cuenca para la planificación hidrológica, a la vez que acerca la gestión diaria de los usuarios del agua a sus provincias para homogeneizar la prestación de un servicio de igual calidad para todos los andaluces. 


En lo que respecta al régimen concesional de derechos de aprovechamientos de este recurso, tanto superficial como subterráneo, la Ley regula la constitución de los bancos públicos del agua en las distintas demarcaciones para conseguir la flexibilización del régimen concesional y dar así entrada a nuevos usos, que supongan un mayor valor añadido en términos de generación de riqueza y empleo, siempre que se respeten los derechos de titulares actuales. 

La entrada de nuevos usos también será posible, gracias al ahorro de agua generado por la modernización de los regadíos, que supondrá un aprovechamiento más eficiente del recurso. 

Finalmente, otra de las grandes novedades de la normativa andaluza es la creación y regulación del Observatorio Público del Agua, que será un instrumento clave para la participación pública y trasparencia informativa en la gestión que la Administración llevará a cabo en materia hidráulica.


http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...ia_304?lang=es

----------


## Rafa

> Gracias por la aclaración y la investigación, a mi lo que me han comentado es que van a cambiar la legislación de la navegación en ríos (me lo dijo un guarda de la confederación, al cual le habían pedido que informase de los ríos navegables), pero el asunto es que no encuentro nada de eso,
> 
> y lo cierto es que este hilo debe ir en legislación, sí
> 
> Saludos


Pues amigo como no sea esto no se. Andalucia es la primera Autonomia de España que tendra su  propia Ley de Aguas, ahora que el Guadalquivir es nuestro desde el 1 de Enero del 2009, ahora sera Andalucia quien sea dueña de todas sus aguas y no el estado. Saludos de Rafa 

*Proyecto de Ley de Aguas de Andalucía*

El proyecto de ley, a debate en el Parlamento de Andalucía

El proyecto de Ley de Aguas de la Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía fue remitido al Parlamento regional por el Consejo de Gobierno el día 29 de septiembre del 2009. El proyecto de Ley viene a desarrollar el artículo 197.3 del Estatuto de Autonomía de Andalucía, en el que se establece que "los poderes públicos de Andalucía protegerían el ciclo integral del agua y promoverán su uso sostenible, eficiente y responsable de acuerdo con el interés general".

El día 25 de noviembre del 2009, el proyecto de Ley fue debatido por el pleno del Parlamento, que rechazó la enmienda a la totalidad presentada por el Partido Popular. El proyecto recibió el apoyo del PSOE y de Izquierda Unida. El proyecto pasa ahora a la Comisión de Medio Ambiente del Parlamento, con el siguiente calendario.


*Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua*

El proyecto de Ley es fruto de un proceso de diálogo y consenso, iniciado en junio del año 2008 con todos los agentes económicos y sociales para alcanzar un acuerdo sobre las grandes líneas de la política andaluza de aguas. El Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua, aprobado por unanimidad por el Consejo Andaluz del Agua en su reunión del 5 de diciembre (con la única abstención de la organización Ecologistas en Acción) fue refrendado por el Presidente de la Junta de Andalucía en febrero del 2009.

El Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua significó un amplio consenso social en torno a una nueva cultura del agua, basada en la sostenibilidad, la garantía, la responsabilidad y la solidaridad. Su punto de partida es la consideración del agua como "un patrimonio común indispensable e insustituible para la vida y un recurso finito muy vulnerable que es necesario conservar y proteger".

El diálogo iniciado con el Acuerdo continuó durante el proceso de informacíon pública del anteproyecto de ley, de manera que de las casi 1.300 alegaciones presentadas, más del 80% ha sido recogido total o parcialmente.


http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...uas_Andalucia/

----------


## Un esquiador

Es posible Rafa, pero entendí que era a nivel estatal y no autonómico. Haber si me lo encuentro otra vez y le digo que me cuente mas.......


Saludos

----------


## Salut

Igual tiene algo que ver con esto:




> *El Gobierno aprueba el Proyecto de Ley de Protección del Medio Marino*
> 
> El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado hoy el Proyecto de Ley de Protección del Medio Marino, con el que se pretende abordar aspectos de protección del medio marino no regulados hasta ahora en la legislación española y planificar de forma integrada las políticas en el medio marino, además de incorporar la Directiva marco de la UE sobre esta materia.
> 
> El objetivo es establecer un marco jurídico para lograr un buen estado del medio marino y su protección y preservación, así como la recuperación de ecosistemas marinos y la prevención y eliminación de la contaminación del medio marino.
> 
> Los elementos clave que conforman este proyecto de ley de Protección del Medio Marino son tres: las Estrategias Marinas como instrumento de planificación; la creación de la Red de Áreas Marinas Protegidas y la incorporación de criterios ambientales en los usos del medio marino.
> 
> España delimitará una serie de Demarcaciones Marinas en las que se llevarán a cabo actuaciones específicas en función de Estrategias Marinas determinadas para cada una de ellas. En este sentido, las Estrategias Marinas tienen por objetivo garantizar que la presión conjunta de las actividades que se realicen en el medio marino se mantenga en niveles compatibles con la consecución del buen estado medio ambiental. Las Estrategias incluirán la evaluación de las aguas marinas, la definición de su buen estado ambiental, la fijación de objetivos ambientales y la adopción de un programa para alcanzar dicho estado y su seguimiento.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/02/el-gobierno-...-medio-marino/


EDIT: Ay! Se me olvido que hablabais de navegación EN RÍOS :S

----------

